# Toothless E2DL



## M I K

*Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

*MIKmod Toothless Defender **heads and tailcaps.*







Listed here are SureFire E-series modifications I do. All of which I have received 100% customer satisfaction. 



E2DL, E1DL, and FURY DEFENDER DENTAL WORK

For those people who don't need or want the pointy teeth on the SureFire DEFENDERS, I machine the teeth down and dye the surfaces.  I don't paint them, but rather I use an acid chemical mix to dye them. It is similar to anodizing but there is no electrolysis or heat involved. They look and feel beautiful up close and personal. Only $15 total which includes return shipping.


E1DL Before: 







E1DL After:










FURY DEFENDER Before and After









___________________________________________________________________


17670 BORE SERVICE

I bore the E-series bodies to fit the 17670 battery. I wrap the body with a protective cover to protect the finish. The 17670 slides right in when I'm finished. Only $15 shipped.


___________________________________________________________________




THE MIKmod TAILCAP
I also modify E2D/E2DL and Z68 tailcaps to make ALL SureFire E-series very comfortable in the hand. This mod makes the button much easier to access as it eliminates having to poke your thumb or finger down inside to activate the button. It is amazing how comfortable this tailcap feels and yet it makes for a very firm grip on the light. It makes an excellent tailcap for any E series light that uses a click switch. I have MIKmod tailcaps for sale at just $39 each, OR, I can modify your tailcap for only $15 which includes return shipping.




MIKmod Tailcap 






The MIKmod Tailcap. This is a BEFORE and AFTER shot.






This is a comparison of the MIKmod cap with the Z57 / Z61. 





The MIKmod Tailcap is excellent for the SureFire E1 series lights as it makes them MUCH easier to hang on to.











Please use PM for contact and questions. 
Thank You.


----------



## lumafist

I think this looks REALY good...!
That colour definently has something very nice going on......:thumbsup:

Would you consider doing other parts aswell...??
Very cool work IMO...
I`d be happy to be you`r first customer.....:twothumbs


I`m in...!

I gather you bead/sand blast parts before the die itself..?


----------



## toby_pra

Nice IDEA!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## M I K

lumafist said:


> I gather you bead/sand blast parts before the die itself..?



I only die the SURFACES I ACTUALLY CUT. I make the surfaces match the factory finish. I leave as much factory finish as possible. When I'm done with the teeth, they look factory.


----------



## greenLED

Awezumnezzz!!! I've been wondering if such a thing would be possible. Certainly beats having to transplant the E2DL's guts into an E2D head.
:bow:

Do you refinish the whole head, or just the shiny surfaces left after trimming down the teeth.


----------



## M I K

greenLED said:


> Awezumnezzz!!! I've been wondering if such a thing would be possible. Certainly beats having to transplant the E2DL's guts into an E2D head.
> :bow:
> 
> Do you refinish the whole head, or just the shiny surfaces left after trimming down the teeth?


 
Just the cut teeth surfaces. Textured and color dyed to match.


----------



## maxspeeds

Are you only accepting donations? I can't find a price in your original post.


----------



## M I K

OK, price change bump time.


----------



## greenLED

:bump:


----------



## jonan

i like the e2dl "teeth"... to each his own hehe


----------



## M I K

....


----------



## divine

Is the email address actually with "REMOVETHIS" taken out?


----------



## M I K

It sure is.


----------



## lumafist

lumafist said:


> Would you consider doing other parts aswell...??
> Very cool work IMO...


 

:candle:


----------



## Nathan

Very nice work! This would make the E2DL much more EDC-friendly.


----------



## M I K

Nathan said:


> Very nice work! This would make the E2DL much more EDC-friendly.


 

Thank you, and no, not "would", it "DOES".


----------



## LumenMan

Well folks, I just got my beloved E2DL head back from the "dentist" for a toothless job. Let me tell ya, it looks so factory that I thought MIK just swapped the bezels until I realized that it was still a E2DL bezel, only better. Yes, his work is _*that*_ good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## M I K

Another pic added.


----------



## milkyspit

M I K, I have a couple HA-BK heads with the anodize missing along the edges. Could you use your technique to touch-up the cover the bare aluminum and make the head look newer?


----------



## DHart

Cool mod, MIK... it's good to know you have that service available. Thank you.


----------



## Nathan

Just got my E2DL head de-fanged. M I K's work is excellent. For months I had planned to swap bezels with an E1B, but I was afraid to damage potentially two heads. This is so much easier. And easier on the pocket too, both on the material and the little cash I have inside it.

This my new EDC. It runs on a 3.7V RCR123 and outshines my stock E1B by a good 15 to 20%.

Thanks M I K !


----------



## ghostguy6

MIK if you dont mind me asking what chemicals do you use for your acid dying?


----------



## M I K

Nice looking light Nathan. Good Job.


----------



## Illum

why not just buy a KX2C? or are they HA only?
Very impressive work you've done there!

Any chance you can turn E2D heads into Exe-BK heads?


----------



## Nathan

Illum said:


> why not just buy a KX2C? or are they HA only?


 
KX2C's are available in black and desert brown.
And they're single level only.
And I already have one... 

A de-fanged 2-stage E2DL is the optimal combination, IMO.


----------



## M I K

The KX2C is considerably more expensive also.


----------



## Illum

Nathan said:


> KX2C's are available in black and desert brown.
> And they're single level only.
> And I already have one...
> 
> A de-fanged 2-stage E2DL is the optimal combination, IMO.



ahh... 
good, almost picked up a KX2C


----------



## Pontiaker

Are you using the "Aluminum Black" Dye sold by Birchwood Casey aluminum gun part touch up? This stuff works pretty well for touch up work on anything aluminum if you want to try something else. I wonder what my Ferrich Chloride would do to alum? It makes steel dark grey or black....Will try it on a sample.:thumbsup:


----------



## M I K

That stuff has been out for a long time. I tried it once and it often acted like water. Sometimes it would be ok, sometimes it would be so-so, and sometimes it wouldn't even do anything. I'm not sure why it was so inconsistent.


----------



## DHart

M I K said:


> That stuff has been out for a long time. I tried it once and it often acted like water. Sometimes it would be ok, sometimes it would be so-so, and sometimes it wouldn't even do anything. I'm not sure why it was so inconsistent.



M I K, so what works for blackening aluminum? :thinking:


----------



## Pontiaker

M I K said:


> That stuff has been out for a long time. I tried it once and it often acted like water. Sometimes it would be ok, sometimes it would be so-so, and sometimes it wouldn't even do anything. I'm not sure why it was so inconsistent.


 
Its worked on everything I have ever used it on, but I have never used it on lights before.... Iam sure it works better on some alum alloy's and not as good on other's....


----------



## M I K

Time for a little bump, being as how I'm still here.


----------



## strideredc

ghostguy6 said:


> MIK if you dont mind me asking what chemicals do you use for your acid dying?


 

i would be interested to know? so i can look up how the finnish will last?


----------



## M I K

Bump time.


----------



## brucec

Got mine back from MIK. Great job! The head is like a two-mode KX2C. MIK is a real pleasure to deal with. Thanks again!


----------



## M I K

A nutter bump.


----------



## M I K

Still here.


----------



## brunt_sp

I've got an E2DL on its way. I'll be asking you to de-tooth it please.


----------



## M I K

Bump Time


----------



## London Lad

Nice of you to do this for the veterans and LEOs for free. Well done!


----------



## M I K

A monthly bump.


----------



## Monocrom

Wow! That's some nice work there.


----------



## M I K

A widow bump.


----------



## milkyspit

M I K said:


> A widow bump.



You bumped a widow? :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

milkyspit said:


> You bumped a widow? :thinking:


 
She was likely grateful for the affection.


----------



## M I K

milkyspit said:


> You bumped a widow? :thinking:


 
Well, just a widow bit.


----------



## sims2k

Mik...you just made my light purchase decision a little easier...I was thinking about the LX2 but I do really like the look of the E2DL except for the sharp pointy head....so E2DL it is for me...besides it is way cheaper than the LX2.


----------



## M I K

Late bump.


----------



## novice

*Re: Toothless E2DL (& twisty question)*

MIK,
I am interested in your mod. 

Also, could you please let me know which twisty tailcap you have in your photo? How does it work with a 2-stage E2DL? Do you simply momentary-press quickly twice to get to the low stage? Do you twist once quickly, then twist off, then twist quickly again to get to the low constant-on? Thank you for addressing my newb questions!


----------



## M I K

*Re: Toothless E2DL (& twisty question)*



novice said:


> MIK,
> I am interested in your mod. .............
> Thank you for addressing my newb questions!




That is a Z61. It is a click switch exactly like the standard E series Z57, only Black.


----------



## flip

M I K, I sent you an email regarding this mod.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## M I K

Thank You for your help flip. You are a Gentleman and a Scholar.


----------



## M I K

.....


----------



## flip

Great job M I K! Both the tailcap and the head mods are outstanding!


----------



## flip

Bump for a great mod.


----------



## novice

I just received my E2DL head mod back from MIK (turnaround was FAST!). Really lovely work, and eminently affordable. Just enough of a shallow scalloping left so that you should be able to tell if you leave it on when you stand it on its head. I am putting this on an E2E body for a very pocketable edc. 
Merrill is a true gentleman, and a joy to deal with. I cannot recommend him highly enough.


----------



## alantch

MIK, email sent.


----------



## seale_navy

MIK,

I am wondering how u dye the "remove teeths" ? u mean u just dye the part that u machine off?

is the texture and finish the same with the other part of the head?


----------



## M I K

A little price drop.


----------



## johnharris11

Sent you an email to get shipping info from you. You do nice work.


----------



## brunt_sp

This is a great mod. Now that the E2DL is putting out 200 lumens I may be coming back.


----------



## M I K

Time for a little New Years bump.


----------



## jhc37013

I just received a toothless E2DL tailcap from M I K today what a class act person and the modded tailcap should be mandatory for all you E1B owners. No more slipping around in the hand or worrying its gonna slip out of the hand.

I think its a great alternative to getting a Z61 for the E2DL and like I said IMO its the best possible set up for the E1B.

Nice job M I K thanks!


----------



## jhc37013

bump for M I K and sending PM


----------



## Southpaw1969

Nathan said:


> Just got my E2DL head de-fanged. M I K's work is excellent. For months I had planned to swap bezels with an E1B, but I was afraid to damage potentially two heads. This is so much easier. And easier on the pocket too, both on the material and the little cash I have inside it.
> 
> This my new EDC. It runs on a 3.7V RCR123 and outshines my stock E1B by a good 15 to 20%.
> 
> Thanks M I K !




Nice work!

A few quick questions- 

Can you do a little less radical de-fang? I like some crenellation, but just not the super sharp, chisel point teeth on the stock SureFire. Maybe halfway between stock and the above? 

I have a Nitecore NDI that has "teeth", but they are nowhere near as sharp, and are way more pocket friendly if that gives you an idea of what I'm going for.

Also, what single cell body is that guy running with his E2DL head? How does that affect output/lumens and run time? 

Also, I have the SureFire E2D incandescent. I'm assuming you can do that one as well?

Let me know, I'm very interested. The too sharp teeth and the length (but mostly the supersharp teeth) kept this light from being an EDC.


----------



## flip

Southpaw, the body in that photo is a Surefire E1B.

The heads I have run just as bright on 1 rechargeable battery as they do on 2 primary batteries. I run mine on 1 rcr123 in an E1E or Aleph body or on 1 17500 battery in an Aleph body. 

I love M I K's work. He defanged a head a while back and you can't tell it isn't stock. His work is perfect. In fact, I am waiting on 2 more heads to return from M I K.


----------



## flip

M I K, I received a package from you today. The heads look great! :twothumbs


----------



## Agile54

Email in M I K re. to a mod or two.


----------



## flip

Bump for a great mod. :thumbsup:


----------



## flip

bump it


----------



## LumensMaximus

I'd like to send my E2DL head... Are we still doing that M I K ?


----------



## ftumch33

Just got my E2D back from Merrill today...
Outstanding! is the only way to describe it!
Now I can`t wait for my drop in for it to arrive!
Definitely extremely pocketable and the tail cap mod makes it stay in my hand!
Totally loving it!
Thanks again Merrill!


----------



## Agile54

Pics plz.


----------



## rotncore

Wow, this looks awesome!


----------



## Glock 22

Can I get you to fix my E2DL? If so send me the info. Thanks


----------



## Glock 22

Thanks for the fast reply, can't wait to get it to you, the pics looks factory!


----------



## M I K

Thanks GLOCK 22. Nothing like a bump after 8 months. Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Agile54

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*

Fellas I can't for the life of me understand why more real users don't run M I K mods on their lights.

I am just glad our path's crossed here sometime back as I have his TC mods on both of my EDC's, an E1B Creemator & E1E RoomSweeper. Stay the course brother Merril, have a safe & prosperous New Year !


----------



## M I K

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*



Agile54 said:


> Fellas I can't for the life of me understand why more real users don't run M I K mods on their lights.
> 
> I am just glad our path's crossed here sometime back as I have his TC mods on both of my EDC's, an E1B Creemator & E1E RoomSweeper. Stay the course brother Merril, have a safe & prosperous New Year !



I couldn't have said it any better myself Mr. G. Such fine words coming from an A+ member as yourself is music to my ears. God Bless you my friend.

On a side note, I'm curious if perhaps there may be a way to promote the tail cap switch modification I do. I'm not sure how better to do it than to give a money back guarantee. A person doesn't even have to let go of their original switch as I can sell a separate modified switch. As you're comments relay Agile54, for comfort and convenience it puts a SureFire E series light in a league of it's own. For the time and effort involved, I currently have what I believe to be a very fair price on the MIKmod switch. In fact, it is so non-profitable for me that one can notice the time frame difference in my thread bumps between reply #74 and 75.

Oh well Agile54, we dang sure have ours in our pockets. 

Thank You Sir and Happy New Year.


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*

Thanks M I K for the welcome.


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*

Thanks M I K great work on my E2DL head the polished finish looks like a mirror.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*

Awesome!

Ive got a E2DL coming in on trade, and plan to send it straight to Mik for the same mod as Glock22's. 


Question for Mik about the tailcap mod:

How far can you grind down the tailcap shroud? Ive looked at the pictures and they show some of the lip left. Can all of the lip be removed?


----------



## M I K

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*

.....


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*

Here's another pic, man you can see the reflection of how bright the polished look really is. Great workmanship, your the best M I K:thumbsup:


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Toothless E2DL, and MIKmod Tailcaps.*






M I K said:


> *The Toothless E2DL* *heads and tailcaps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked the E2DL, but I've never been a fan of those pointy teeth.
> What I do is machine the teeth down and die the surfaces. I don't paint them, but rather I use an acid chemical mix to die them. It is similar to Anodizing but there is no electrolysis or heat involved. They look beautiful up close and personal. You can just send me an E2DL head, I'll do the Modification, and return ship it back to you with Insurance. If you would like to include 15 bucks to help with shipping and the Modification work, that would be appreciated. If you are a Disabled Veteran, or an LEO, NO CHARGE. Anyone interested in having it done to their head can contact me via Email.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a thread WITH MORE PICS about the Modification I make to the tailcap also. It makes an excellent tailcap for the E1B.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3124573#post3124573 (Thank You flip.)
> 
> Pricing of the E2DL tailcap modification is the same as the E2DL head trim. If you want to do the head and tailcap together, I'll give you a discount and do BOTH for only 19.95 total. I also have MIKmod tailcaps for sale at 43.95.
> 
> 
> mhaberman
> at yahoo dot com
> 
> 
> MIKmod Tailcap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MIKmod Tailcap. This is a BEFORE and AFTER shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a comparison of the MIKmod cap with the Z61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This MIKmod Tailcap is excellent for the SureFire E1B.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: Toothless E2DL, and MIKmod Tailcaps.*

Your light came out perfect Glock22. The polished look is exactly what I want on mine. I cant wait to get my E2DL to Mik. It is still on it's way from Singapore so Ill have to wait a little while longer.


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Toothless E2DL, and MIKmod Tailcaps.*

Here's pic assembled.





Here's pic close up assembled.


----------



## M I K

*Re: Toothless E2DL & TC Mod Reply*



GLOCK 22 said:


> .......Great workmanship, your the best M I K:thumbsup:




Ahh Shucks.......(Watching my foot rub the ground).


Thank You Glock 22. You are definitely a fine individual to do business with. 

Welcome to CPF.


----------



## nitehead

Hi M I K (and everyone else, since this is my first post on cpf!):

Are you doing business with overseas customers, too? 

As a Surefire fan in Germany for years, I read several posts of GLOCK 22 about the new "Fury" and noticed his signature alluding to a "toothless e2dl".

As this is exactly what I´ve always been thinking about, I´m interested in modifying an e2dl, too.

Just have to wait until the new 2012 e2dl (250 lumens) is available in Germany. Unfortunately, this may take some months...

Anyway, some information on overseas orders is highly apreciated.

Regards
nitehead


----------



## M I K

nitehead said:


> Hi M I K (and everyone else, since this is my first post on cpf!):
> 
> Are you doing business with overseas customers, too? ................
> 
> ........Anyway, some information on overseas orders is highly apreciated.
> 
> Regards
> nitehead




Hello nitehead,
Since you are a new guy on the block, and you can't receive PM's yet, this is in reply to your first post. Because you are a new member to what I think is a great forum, I think it is only fitting for you to experience a great start. A person only has one opportunity to make a first impression. So let me start by welcoming you to CPF and all the good people involved with it.

As far as your question about working with people across the ponds, Yes I do business with them. If and when you decide to have me do a modification for you, let me know and I'll do my best to work something out with you. In the meantime, good luck with your new membership.

God Bless You nitehead.


----------



## nitehead

Hello M I K,

thank you for your instant and kind reply. I will definitely contact you when the new e2dl is available in Germany.

Due to German weapon control legislation removing the crenallation is a must when wanting to carry the flashlight outside your home.

Quite stupid, but that´s politics...

Regards
nitehead


----------



## tobrien

nitehead said:


> Hello M I K,
> 
> thank you for your instant and kind reply. I will definitely contact you when the new e2dl is available in Germany.
> 
> Due to German weapon control legislation removing the crenallation is a must when wanting to carry the flashlight outside your home.
> 
> Quite stupid, but that´s politics...
> 
> Regards
> nitehead


that stinks!

anyways though when I get mine, too, I need to get a toothless mod done for the cool factor!


----------



## nightstalker101

Email sent regarding de-toothing by head.


----------



## M I K

A refreshing text edit and an added modification.


----------



## benthiccracker

*Re: Toothless E2DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*













Can this tailcap mod be done with a Z61? Or does it have to be a defender or Z68?


----------



## M I K

*Re: Toothless E2DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*



benthiccracker said:


> Can this tailcap mod be done with a Z61? Or does it have to be a defender or Z68?






Well, I'll tell you what benthiccracker, if you think you might be interested in a MIKmod switch, here is what I can do.
I'll send you a MIKmod switch if you would like to send me 15 bucks plus either one of the following:
1. $30
2. A Z68.
3. An E2D/E2DL switch.
4. A Z61 in like new condition plus $5.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Excellent service, sent a couple of defender bezels to MIK and a couple of days later emailed to see if he received them yet, they were already in the mail on the way back, arrived 2 days later. Very pleased, thanks again!!


----------



## tobrien

LumensMaximus said:


> Excellent service, sent a couple of defender bezels to MIK and a couple of days later emailed to see if he received them yet, they were already in the mail on the way back, arrived 2 days later. Very pleased, thanks again!!



that is awesome!


----------



## bullfrog

M I K is a wonderful modder - did business with him (bought from and sold to) years ago, spoke on the phone a few times, and could not have been more happy.

Great guy and glad to see that his services are still being offered!


----------



## M I K

Ah shucks you guys....(foot rubbing on the ground)


----------



## M I K

Gee, business is booming. Over a Month goes by and I got a bump in already. :shakehead


----------



## tobrien

don't worry MIK, you'll be getting my E2D when I buy one first thing! I just want them to update it a bit as per their 2012 catalog!


----------



## tobrien

well, I have an E-series body on the way! i'll be hitting you up soon, MIK!


----------



## bound

Nice idea and it looks awesome...


----------



## tobrien

mik, once i get my hands on some 17670 cells i'll be getting my new replacement e2d tail finished by you and potentially a boring job


----------



## gobadgrs

Hi MIK, looking forward to potentially giving you some work. Have some E2DLs that should be arriving tomorrow. I thought I had read something on this forum about the light being able to take a 18650 battery. Have you ever done that mod, or would it not fit?


----------



## M I K

gobadgrs said:


> Hi MIK,......



No gobadgrs, I don't recommend boring the E series bods for the 18650. Yes, it CAN be done, and there are people who do it. However, I'll have nothing to do with it. The wall thickness under the head end O-ring is too thin for it in my opinion. You could have someone do it and lay the light on a couch and sit on it, and the head would probably break off. Don't get me wrong, as I love the 18650. It's just that my hatred for broken lights far outweighs the risk. A 17670 runs my L4 for 5 hours. I see no point in taking the risk of an 18650. I'd rather just have a spare 17670 in my pocket.

By the way, welcome to CPF.


----------



## M I K

A 2 month bump.


----------



## benthiccracker

Mik,
I want to send you a scalloped E series defender tail for the Mikmod treatment. Please PM me the info on where to ship and how much $ and how you would like those $.
Regards,
Brian
PS If you are interested: 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...IP-GRAY-E-Series-Tailswitch-for-same-in-BLACK


----------



## justlooking

MIK:

I recently got an E2D with a dinged-up bezel. I don't care for the teeth anyway, but wonder if you could go a step further and remove all the scallops, leaving a smooth bezel like the old E2e. I also have a current E2E, and comparaing the E2E to the E2DL, it looks like, if that were done, there would still be more bezel left all around than there is at the bottom of the scallops on an E2E. (Hope this is making sense.) On the E2E, the bottom of the scallops is just barely higher than the glass; the bottom of the scallops on the E2DL look to be twice as far from the glass.

Also, I'm wondering if most of your customers prefer the newly-finished surfaces dyed, or left natural? Seems to me that, assuming that the above can be done, a natural finish on the entire 'rim' of the bezel would make any future dings less obvious.

Thoughts/suggestions/ideas?


----------



## M I K

Hello justlooking,
I normally use a PM to reply to a question like this. However, I think it's best if people know where my head is at in a situation like this one.

First off, your description is clear as a bell to me. You are spot on when you mention the natural finish being helpful in hiding wear marks. Most customers like the trimmed surfaces dyed. For utility, the natural finish is best in my opinion. It works great on the MIKmod switch. Bare in mind that is simply a "cosmetic" aspect. 

What you ask about with regards to trimming the E2DL teeth so far down that there is no crenelation left at all, enters into a structural problem for me. I just don't think there is enough material there to make it a wise thing to do. JMHO

Thank You and I hope this helps.


----------



## justlooking

Thanks, MIK, for your response and explanation.

I'm not (yet) convinced that there would be a structural problem if all crenelations were removed, but I'm only going by visual comparisons of all three types of bezels, whereas you have actual experience, and that's hard to argue with. Obviously, your previous customers are pleased. (Frankly, when I looked closely at my E2E bezel, I was surprised at how little material there is betwween the bottom of the crenelations and the glass; on mine there is almost none! The E2D has more; maybe it has something to do with having 6 scallops instead of 5?)

If/when I decide to proceed with any modifications, I will do as you suggested, and PM you. Right now, I'm thinking I would want the crenelations removed, and would probably want to have the body 'bored' for a 17670. Are the prices still $15 for each of those modifications?


----------



## openbolt1

*M I K,

I love your work on the E2D's and I want to send you one. PM on the way for address particulars.

Thanks,

G.
*


----------



## M I K

Well, seeing as how it's been 2 months and sitting on page 7, it's time for a widdow bump.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

—and another two months!

1) One HA black tailcap sent for treatment
2) One ten dollar and one five dollar bill enclosed in folded over yellow envelope

I tried to center the money before mailing, but in the event it isn't exactly in the middle,
please use care when opening. 

Thank you for the fast communication by email.


----------



## tobrien

LEDAdd1ct said:


> —and another two months!
> 
> 1) One HA black tailcap sent for treatment
> 2) One ten dollar and one five dollar bill enclosed in folded over yellow envelope
> 
> I tried to center the money before mailing, but in the event it isn't exactly in the middle,
> please use care when opening.
> 
> Thank you for the fast communication by email.



if it comes through GA now I know what to look for


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

I asked the postal clerk to reroute it through as many cities as possible. 

Looking forward to trying these out.

Should be a good deal for getting rid of those pocket-ripper-uppers.


----------



## JCD

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Should be a good deal for getting rid of those pocket-ripper-uppers.



That's odd. My fives and tens, as well as other denominations, often burn holes in my pockets, but I've never had them rip holes in my pockets!


----------



## M I K

.....


----------



## M I K

E gads.... After EIGHT months, and being on page 15, I wonder if it just MIGHT be time for a bump. :shakehead Sheesh!


----------



## tobrien

M I K said:


> E gads.... After EIGHT months, a being on page 15, I wonder if it just MIGHT be time for a bump. :shakehead Sheesh!



I'd say so


----------



## M I K

SureFire FURY DEFENDER pic added.


----------



## tobrien

M I K said:


> SureFire FURY DEFENDER pic added.


it's got a very tasteful look to it


----------



## tobrien

I am gonna need my E2E bored this summer, PM coming soon


----------



## 46Alpha

I've got an E2E body and a new E1D head. So I'll be needing some boring and de-fanging. PM sent!


----------



## tobrien

46Alpha said:


> I've got an E2E body and a new E1D head. So I'll be needing some boring and de-fanging. PM sent!



he won't disappoint


----------



## 46Alpha

tobrien said:


> he won't disappoint



And I was not. Turn around time was same day. Even with shipping I had my stuff back in my hands in a few days. The work is top quality and MIK was a pleasure to deal with. If you're looking to make a Defender a bit more pocket friendly, this is the way to go.

E1DL mod:




E2E Bore job:


----------



## JPA261

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

MIK,

Just got my Surefire E1D LED head MIK to get some dental work done. All I have to say is WOW! The turnaround for this was less than a week and the work he did is amazing. For anyone wanting dental work on their lights should definitely consider his services. 

My phone is acting weird and can't upload any pictures, but take my word for it. You won't be disappointed!




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*



JPA261 said:


> MIK,
> 
> Just got my Surefire E1D LED head MIK to get some dental work done. All I have to say is WOW! The turnaround for this was less than a week and the work he did is amazing. For anyone wanting dental work on their lights should definitely consider his services.
> 
> My phone is acting weird and can't upload any pictures, but take my word for it. You won't be disappointed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



great!


----------



## Rescueo30

M I K 
can you please PM me your contact info. I'm new here and can't PM
you
thanks !


----------



## M I K

.....


----------



## Rescueo30

Hi
I just received my E2D and would love to send it to you for the teeth removal as well as taking two "bumps" off the tailcap to fit better on my Benelli


----------



## tobrien

Rescueo30 said:


> Hi
> I just received my E2D and would love to send it to you for the teeth removal as well as taking two "bumps" off the tailcap to fit better on my Benelli



MIK is good people and will take care of you 110%


----------



## novice

MIK does good work. I had him de-fang an E2DL bezel several years ago so that I could mate it with an E2E tube and tailcap, so that my niece could take it through airports without any trouble (from a battery tube screaming, "*DEFENDER!!!*", and from a non-PC crenellated bezel).


----------



## ForrestChump

Helloooooooo CPF!

7 year lurker here, looking for some dental work. M I K, are you still in business? Please PM me your contact info.

Also, THANK YOU to CPF as a whole, I feel I've acquired a PHD in Flashoholism.


----------



## tobrien

ForrestChump said:


> Helloooooooo CPF!
> 
> 7 year lurker here, looking for some dental work. M I K, are you still in business? Please PM me your contact info.
> 
> Also, THANK YOU to CPF as a whole, I feel I've acquired a PHD in Flashoholism.



eeeeeeeexcellent


----------



## ForrestChump

tobrien said:


> eeeeeeeexcellent



Thanks tobrien! ( off topic, can't pm yet / check out Gvcci Hvcci ).


M I K help! I broke a 7 year vow of silence for you Good Sir!

I need toof work!

:wave:


----------



## novice

MIK does great work, and is a pleasure to do business with!


----------



## ForrestChump

MIK!

He is alive and well!


----------



## tobrien

@forrestchump: I got your PMs! thanks man! i'll respond when I can haha


----------



## greatscoot

I was going to send an E1D to be detoothed, but I wanted to de-anodize it first. This went so well that now my bezel is invisible.


----------



## itzjere

MIK,

I'm looking to get some dental work done on a E1DL. Can you PM me please with details? I'm new so I can't reach out to you at this time. Thank you!


----------



## ForrestChump

M I K,

Second E1DL came in today. Going to run some CR123's through it and its in the mail.

Thanks!


----------



## M I K

Sure itzjere, I'll do it when I can.

Welcome to CPF.


----------



## ForrestChump

WOOHOOO!

2 heads have landed at the MIK.

Im stoked! If you have teefy toof problems be sure to hit up MIK.


----------



## ForrestChump

........


----------



## itzjere

M I K said:


> Sure itzjere, I'll do it when I can.
> 
> Welcome to CPF.



M I K,

Still interested in getting the E1D de-fanged. Please shoot me a PM with details. Thanks.


----------



## Double Barrel

itzjere said:


> M I K,
> 
> Still interested in getting the E1D de-fanged. Please shoot me a PM with details. Thanks.



Itzjere, you will have to make another post before you have pm privileges. M I K, can't pm you until sometime after your initiation. Then you will be able to PM, Dr. M I K the Defender Dentist.

Welcome to CPF! This is an awesome place.
DB 


.


----------



## tobrien

itzjere said:


> M I K,
> 
> Still interested in getting the E1D de-fanged. Please shoot me a PM with details. Thanks.



double barrel is right, so here's a second post to get your PM privs up 

welcome to the crew!


----------



## tobrien

whoops, quoted wrong post!!!


----------



## ForrestChump

Thank you!

MIK did one hell of a job and as others have stated, is a joy to work with.


----------



## M I K

ForrestChump said:


> Thank you!
> 
> MIK did one hell of a job and as others have stated, is a joy to work with.




As to what was involved with this modification, ForrestChump definitely made the "joy to work with" apply to both sides. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum

Are you still doing this modification?

I found an E2DL head that was lost sometime ago, would like to get the teeth taken out


----------



## M I K

Illum said:


> Are you still doing this modification? .......



YIP. PM sent.


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

Merrill is the MAN! 

Hope all is going well brother!


----------



## M I K

Well, it looks like it's time for a Happy New Year to the CPF crowd, especially the great members I've dealt with.


----------



## tjhabak

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

Happy New Year Merrill!


----------



## masakari

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*




Hey I just wanted to let everyone know that Merrill is still doing these mods, and he is definitely good at what he does. Very happy with my new tailcap!


----------



## Jim Bonney

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

Sent a PM about the full MIK package on an E2DL Ultra.


----------



## Jim Bonney

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

Just mailed an E2DL ultra and an Incan E2D down for all three MIK mods on both. Can't wait to post pics and an E2E compare upon return. Chatted with MIK over the phone today also. Great guy. Take advantage of this service while it's here!


----------



## Jim Bonney

*Re: Toothless E2DL, E1DL, MIKmod tailcaps, and 17670 boring.*

I had all three MIK mods done to both lights as well as Merrill offering to put bike tube around the heads. GENIUS!

Could not be happier and Merrill is a personable guy that's great to chat with on the phone. Awesome service, thanks MIK!


----------



## M I K

You're very welcome jimbyjimb.


----------

